# .

## tygodoom1

,     ,      ?
   ,    .
        ,  .

----------


## RAMM

,  .

----------


## vladd

> ,  .

    ,    :  

> 36008
> .
>   164

     .
    ,          .

----------


## jamlife

,    .     .     .         .

----------


## erazer

> ,    .     .     .         .

         "  "", "  ?"  ..  .. - , ,

----------


## Mihey

*erazer*,       ? ?

----------


## V00D00People

?     ?

----------


## Mihey

*V00D00People*,  2

----------


## V00D00People

....  ...      4....

----------


## jamlife

> "  "", "  ?"  ..  .. - , ,

             .  .   

> ?     ?

  . ,   .   

> 2

    1900.   .  3000  .)  

> 4....

    .

----------


## V00D00People

, 4       ...

----------


## jamlife

*V00D00People*, ,   ,            .    . ))))

----------


## V00D00People

-

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,       ? ?

  ,    

> ?     ?

   - .  - .   

> .  .

      -       .      .      " " -          . 
      .

----------


## jamlife

> " " -          .

  
 63.             ,     ,    .

----------


## *AfinA*

> 63.             ,     ,    .

         ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> -       .      .      " " -          .

     : 
   2    ,    . , ,   . ,           ))
   ,      : 
-    ...    200 ,    ? 
))))))))

----------


## jamlife

http://5vlast.org/
 .

----------


## kobieta

> ?     ?

  ³  :    

> !
>      2008 .     ,   900 . 
>      2200 . -  , ,    ,        ,    (  ).     -      ,       . 
>     ,      -   ,    :   ,      .       !
>          500

----------


## V00D00People

*kobieta*,     ,       ,  -      ...

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,     ,       ,  -      ...

    - ,  .          ,   ,     .
 ,     ,  ,     . 
³   :       -    ,  .      . .
ͳ     :).  ,       - , . ,    ..          .    -     .

----------


## aneisha

.    .     .     ,              .     ,           .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  )))) .    .  
  ,    -    .      .  ,      .    ,  ,       .

----------


## jamlife

*V00D00People*,   

> -

        ?  
    100% ,         .  
  ,      : 
1900 
500 
500    
200  
1000 
  > 4000    

> ,             .

----------


## erazer

> 63.             ,     ,    .

   ?    -      ?   

> :
> ))))))))

  
-      -2141. ,  .   120-130.      .    - , ,   ,      .      -  !             .     .         .  -          -   .         .  -.   .      .     .  .         ,          ( -!).       ...        ,      .   ( ),      ,       -       : "!   !   ?!     -      !".  
,      ,   .     .        ,       -          -       ... :)   

> )))) .    .  
>   ,    -    .      .  ,      .    ,  ,       .

   .  -   -     -     ,     .      412-        ,  . 
 -          ,      -      ,     .         ,            . , ,     ""         .     .

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*,  
>       ?

   ,    .      .              .

----------


## Gonosuke

-   .    -  !    ,

----------


## Tail



----------


## tygodoom1

80

----------


## S

> ,       ,  -      ...

        .      2300,   ,    - 1700.
,  -* 1700 .*
 - 80    7,60 =* 608 .*
 -* 120 * (      280 .,     ..)
   - *350 .*  
       1200 .       900     300   . 
  ,    300 .      ,    ,  -   .      - 11 .  * 3078 .*

----------


## MariEl

AS,    ??
     ,   !   ?
   !

----------


## dim

+380981152481

----------


## LAEN

> - 80    7,60 = 608 .

      2010  :(

----------


## dim

.,    ..+380981152481

----------

